# Changing the Oil in a 2003 Suzuki df140



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never changed the oil but my brother has and says it is a pretty easy process. According to him, the drain plug has to be torqued to 9ft/lbs.

Is there anything else that anyone could add to make the process easier?

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not sure about the 140 but you are supposed to replace the washer on the drain plug on my 175s. I would check with the local Suzuki dealer, depending on where you are. If you are in GB, go to Lou's. They are reliable and will provide any info you need.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Take the lower cowling off to get to the oil filter.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> According to him, the drain plug has to be torqued to 9ft/lbs.




That is correct and it's in the factory manual. That does not seem very tight when your doing it. [with a torque wrench]



What happens if you tighten it tighter is it is MUCH harder to get out and will strip the allen socket out of the drain plug.



You didn't say what year the motor was? Mine are '03's. There has been a revision on the plugs and a larger allen wrench is needed. I have changed mine out to the revision.



One of mine was to tight and I striped the socket hole out. In order to get the plug out then, I used a small chisel in the side of the head of the drain plug and hit it with a hammer to get it to turn. This screwed up the plug even more, but it was shot anyway.



The right side cowl can be taken off and the left side will still stay in place, as there are a few other bolts holding it in place.



I also bought the special oil filter wrench that goes on the end of the filter. A ratchet wrench fits that and makes it easy to get the filter off.



Here you will find the parts you need. http://store.brownspoint.com/suzuki_page_23.asp



I see the price of the filters has gone up a few bucks since I bought them last. They were about $8.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

also dont forget to reset your maintenence meter,,,,:usaflag


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. Remove the key in the kill switch. Turn Ign key to ON. Pull out on the plunger that the Safety key goes under on the kill switch 3 times and that will clear it. Turn The Ign key off and reinstall the Safety key in the kill switch. Done!


----------

